# Look Out! 25% Commission Is Next For NEW UberX Drivers!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Check the Fine Print!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, if taxi drivers make $700 a week after $750 lease + gas, I can't see why they would stop at 25% commissions.
55% sounds like an industry average 
who knows, may be after 90% commissions they will consider a god damn tip botton instead of precious stars


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No wonder Uber doesn't give a shit if good drivers are leaving! It's replacing em with idiots and reaching into their pockets for a 25% cut!
UberScum!


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

"We are here for you"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It is at 26.4% now of fare on screen average for me.

30% is what the valuation of 17 billion is based on, I read that months ago.

No meat left on the bone.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

We are here for you......Everything we tell you is truth....you must listen and OBEY the giant.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberSF said:


> We are here for you......Everything we tell you is truth....you must listen and OBEY the giant.


Or get stepped on...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

With a taxi I am paying roughly 35% of my gross ... why would I pay 25-30% and use my own vehicle? ******ed.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Uber has a lot of nerve (balls?) calling drivers "partners". Drivers don't have a say in anything. Partners do.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Uber has a lot of nerve (balls?) calling drivers "partners". Drivers don't have a say in anything. Partners do.


Looks like the big boys are posturing to cash out soon with an ipo or something with this frantic race for revenues and profit come hell or high water.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Great...


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Check the Fine Print!
> 
> View attachment 1144


I don't see this on their facebook page. Where can we find it?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> I don't see this on their facebook page. Where can we find it?


Don't know!
Someone had said on one of the comments on yesterday's TechCrunch article about Uber starting to charge 25% from newbies. I contacted him, and he sent me that screenshot.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh joy. I can already foresee the next email from Uber.

..."Over the summer, we did a test with select drivers, and it turns out by paying higher commission those drivers made more than ever! So from September 10, we are increasing our commission from 20% to 25%. But not to worry, because as our photoshopped picture below will show you, September kicks off the busiest time of the year. So expect more demand than ever because of our higher commission rate. Uber on!

PS- We will continue to monitor our partner drivers earnings closely to ensure they're not making more than minimum wage."


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Django said:


> "We are here for you"


!! Yikes !!, That doesn't sound right.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Oh joy. I can already foresee the next email from Uber.
> 
> ..."Over the summer, we did a test with select drivers, and it turns out by paying higher commission those drivers made more than ever! So from September 10, we are increasing our commission from 20% to 25%. But not to worry, because as our photoshopped picture below will show you, September kicks off the busiest time of the year. So expect more demand than ever because of our higher commission rate. Uber on!
> 
> PS- We will continue to monitor our partner drivers earnings closely to ensure they're not making more than minimum wage."


I almost spit coffee out my nose.

ROFL!!!

Funny b/c it's just so close to reality....


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I almost spit coffee out my nose.
> 
> ROFL!!!
> 
> Funny b/c it's just so close to reality....


It's just a mater of time.
They probably want to make sure they have hired enough new drivers
before they hit us all.
Probably another 10-14 days we will all get the "great news"


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Probably another 10-14 days we will all get the "great news"


I think all future Uber partner updates should be done via video and be read by Effie Trinket. "May the uber be ever in your favor!"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Like the summer promotion 25% discount that turned into a 20% driver revenue enhancing rate cut....

Wait 2 months, this great new revenue enhancing update will be available to all of our uberx partners!

No need to opt in, we will be maximizing revenue right before your very eyes, no need to do anything to get in on this hot new enhancement!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

UberSF said:


> We are here for you......Everything we tell you is truth....you must listen and OBEY the giant.


Makes me want to vomit!


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

well **** me.


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

25%. 30%. 35%. It doesn't matter. Turn on the app and there will be always plenty of drivers buzzing around. People love to get taken advantage of. Uber knows there are morons born every minute. There are more drivers on the road today with all the different rate cuts than there were when it was $1.95 mile.


----------



## Heather517 (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Uber has a lot of nerve (balls?) calling drivers "partners". Drivers don't have a say in anything. Partners do.


You do make a very good point.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> 25%. 30%. 35%. It doesn't matter. Turn on the app and there will be always plenty of drivers buzzing around. People love to get taken advantage of. Uber knows there are morons born every minute. There are more drivers on the road today with all the different rate cuts than there were when it was $1.95 mile.


They will run out of drivers eventually but it might take a few years.
And that's probably enough time until they release the IPO and become billioners... so they don't care.


----------



## UberFocker (Aug 30, 2014)

Uber is shooting itself in the foot. Also most of the drivers are morons. If a strike is ever successfully organized, most drivers will turn on their phone as soon as surge comes on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Now Taking Its Biggest UberX Commission Ever -- 25 Percent*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...its-biggest-uberx-commission-ever-25-percent/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The article has the screenshot from the opening post of this thread. But there was no attribution or mention of @uberpeople.net in the article. I called out Ellen Huet on it. She apologized and fixed it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just did the math on my last Statement, Uber kept 26% of the "meter fare", or the fare the customer is billed.

Rides under $10.00 can take up to 30 minutes from ping to drop off and net the driver $7.20 or less.

And my example is at 20%, a newbee in S.F. will be giving the boss more like 31% of the total fare.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

one more rate cut, get ready for some very nice customer service. the "there is no tip included in your fare, all tips welcome" sign will be posted in car. if they fire me ,ill take the raise in pay and go work at burger king.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@sfdriver1896 give this thread a read if you haven't seen it already.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks chcabby. good link. i was looking at it when it was 2 pages long awhile back. i like the sign and i will post one as soon as the devil decides to do another rate cut.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I just did the math on my last Statement, Uber kept 26% of the "meter fare", or the fare the customer is billed.
> 
> Rides under $10.00 can take up to 30 minutes from ping to drop off and net the driver $7.20 or less.
> 
> And my example is at 20%, a newbee in S.F. will be giving the boss more like 31% of the total fare.


Just checked mine for the past week and I paid 27.5% of the "meter fare".


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

$4 min - $1 safe ride fee - 25% = Driver gets $2.25 -- Uber cut 43.75%


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

winston said:


> $4 min - $1 safe ride fee - 25% = Driver gets $2.25 -- Uber cut 43.75%


Really?
Try that calculation with Min $2.70 and -$1.30(sfr+tax) in Chicago. With peeps wanting to go only 4 blocks in downtown.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Really?
> Try that calculation with Min $2.70 and -$1.30(sfr+tax) in Chicago. With peeps wanting to go only 4 blocks in downtown.


Calculation does not compute. = Ouch!


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

You need great reflexes to deal with crazy drivers . Not sure how a self driving car would deal with that. There was a self driving car in Germany that drove off a bridge because the maps were wrong.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Self-driving cars don't blindly follow maps; they have sensors to prevent them from driving off bridges. Human drivers, on the other hand...


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Rides under $10.00 can take up to 30 minutes from ping to drop off and net the driver $7.20 or less.


Uh, what? If you're taking 30 minutes to complete a $10 fare, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber seen upping fee it charges new drivers in SF to 25%*
http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-seen-upping-fee-it-charges-new-drivers-in-san-francisco-to-25/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Uh, what? If you're taking 30 minutes to complete a $10 fare, you're doing something wrong.


"up to 30 minutes" in Uber speak:

lets say you accept the ping, it takes 12 minutes in traffic to get there, you wait 5 minutes, discuss/enter destination in Nav, 1 minute, drive in traffic 6 miles, 12 minutes = 30 minutes.

I have been starting a timer when I accept a ping, and stopping it after pax exits, it ain't pretty. I have seen 28 minutes to earn a $9.00 (gross) fare.

The more I know, the less I like it.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> "up to 30 minutes" in Uber speak:
> 
> lets say you accept the ping, it takes 12 minutes in traffic to get there, you wait 5 minutes, discuss/enter destination in Nav, 1 minute, drive in traffic 6 miles, 12 minutes = 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


Don't accept those pings....? Just cancel if it takes more than 5-7 minutes. And I don't mean the app estimate of 5 mins, use your own judgment.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Don't accept those pings....? Just cancel if it takes more than 5-7 minutes. And I don't mean the app estimate of 5 mins, use your own judgment.


OK, lets say you only take 7 minutes to get there, it still can take 25 minutes to gross less than $10.00

this is why including down time and expenses UberX drivers have been seeing minimum wage earnings averages.

doing this very part time, chasing surge hours only can gross higher earnings, but I drive more than 40 hours per week, the surge is a tiny fraction of those hours.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> OK, lets say you only take 7 minutes to get there, it still can take 25 minutes to gross less than $10.00


I guess
Don't drive in traffic....? Although, there is always traffic in LA lol


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Here comes the new matter of discontent, increased commissions. They are going to squeeze until the bottom, look out below.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Is anyone actually surprised that fuber is taking a higher percentage? Anyone who thinks it will not keep going up is blind, stupid, or insane. 30% is not the upper limit. Just wait. They ass **** the drivers so hard. And in new cities with 'ok' rates, those nifty rates will drop once they bring in UberXL and black.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I guess
> Don't drive in traffic....? Although, there is always traffic in LA lol


the point I keep trying to make since the last 20% fare chop is that our profits have dropped dramatically.

I don't give a **** about the 90 hour taxi drivers, or the very part time drivers who only work Saturday night, A ball game or concert.

I am talking about what should be full time, 40-45 hours per week with no overtime. The "old" American way that caused people to flock here from all over the globe. The standard of living the top 1% are sucking out of the working class. Travis included.

For Uber to really succeed it needs to be available 24/7, safe clean and reliable.

I really liked the old Uber. So did our clients. I never had a fare complaint in a non surge period ever. EVER. 10 months ago the fares were quite a bit higher and zero complaints about it. Uber and Lyft have a zero cost of providing the service, we pay for everything, we risk everything.....

WE deserve to be paid fairly for the service we provide.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Phoenix is a sprawl of a city, and I very rarely get a ping that is more than 5-7 actual minutes away from me. 60% of the time, the people are already waiting for me. For the ones who aren't, if they aren't at my car within 60 seconds, I'm calling them to confirm they are coming, and then start the "meter". If they don't answer, and they aren't at my car within 5 minutes of my arrival, I cancel it with a Client No Show, take my $10 credit ($8 after uber takes their cut...which is weird), and move on.

Uber policy is 5 minutes, and I stick to it like glue.

Just went and looked at my past trips. Found the following:

5.5 miles, 12.5 minutes, $12.17 fare ($8.94 net, 2 of these an hour = $18/hour with very little fuel used)
6.24 miles, 14.5 minutes, $25.78 fare (surge ftw)
6.2 miles, 14.5 minutes, $13.34 fare

I'll take 2 of those an hour all day every day. More accurately, I see closer to 3 of those an hour quite often, especially Thur - Sun. And in between those are the $30 airport runs, and the $60 cross town runs. Its all about the averages. Stop looking at the single fare and look at the full picture.

Me last week:

45 trips
$26/hour average in fares
33.1 hours online
$644 payout, net after expenses about $520, and that doesn't include the maybe $50 in tips I received.

I know that for everyone its different, but it sticks out like a sore thumb. Those of us who are obviously happy and excited with the opportunity here (And no, we're not 1st week drivers) are the ones making money, and proving it out. Those who do nothing but whine and complain are not making money. Try changing your outlook, it might help 

Oh and btw, this claim: Uber and Lyft have a zero cost of providing the service, we pay for everything, we risk everything..... 

Completely untrue. Uber is paying for each of us to be covered by a million dollar insurance policy while with a pax. They have significant network and application infrastructure to maintain. And that doesn't even start to cover the massive amounts of marketing they are doing (Example: Flagstaff AZ just launched. They are doing almost a month of free rides to promote it. How do you think they are paying for that???)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Those who do nothing but whine and complain are not making money.


Not true; I whine and complain and I'm making money.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Droosk I have months of weekly payouts double what your last week was, since the rate cuts and tons of new drivers I make 1/2. the full picture is that we drive more, wait more and earn less per hour in L.A.

Facts and data are market specific, $5.00 cancel .80 /1.10 /.20 are now L.A. Rates, a.k.a. Your future.

Enjoy the sun while it shines, the rain will come in the form of more drivers and lower rates.


----------



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Uber has a lot of nerve (balls?) calling drivers "partners". Drivers don't have a say in anything. Partners do.


If we were partners Uber would only take 5% and give the other 15% back to the riders... Uber will make more money because there will be more riders.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> "up to 30 minutes" in Uber speak:
> 
> lets say you accept the ping, it takes 12 minutes in traffic to get there, you wait 5 minutes, discuss/enter destination in Nav, 1 minute, drive in traffic 6 miles, 12 minutes = 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that in line with this, that the new dashboard now does not give the request time on the trip detail. That makes it next to impossible to see the ride time + the request time, which in total is the actual time spent on a trip. Just another example of the great "tech" company hiding the data from its "partners."


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Uber has a lot of nerve (balls?) calling drivers "partners". Drivers don't have a say in anything. Partners do.


Yes, you do. Stop driving! Why drive under conditions that you know are unreasonable?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Check the Fine Print!
> 
> View attachment 1144


Yep, as soon as they have enough drivers at 25% and don't have to worry about the 10% of drivers who will stop driving over the commission hike, they will raise it to that rate for everybody. They will continue to squeeze you until too many drivers refuse to drive, then they will raise rates just enough to have enough drivers on the road and that will be the driver market equilibrium. It's simple economics. When you drive for $1.10 - 25%, you are setting the price at $1.10 - 25%.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Makes me want to vomit!


Wait till you get the next stupidly drunk person on board. Get them home and tell 'em to have a great sleep and "forget all about it".

Then chuck all over your car, take a few photos of your organic artwork, send them through to UBER and ask for a $100 cleaning fee.!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

So I'm hearing rumblings that Uber_SF has now raised it's commission to 25% from 20% to All Drivers, even those that'd started driving before Sept 2nd, 2014.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So I'm hearing rumblings that Uber_SF has now raised it's commission to 25% from 20% to All Drivers, even those that'd started driving before Sept 2nd, 2014.
> 
> View attachment 10483
> 
> View attachment 10484


Because they can


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol like I said months ago, a matter of time before it hits everywhere. Can't wait for those winter warmup cuts and the 25% uber vig. What a effing scam this is becoming.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

I am fortunate enough to have found new and MUCH better employment starting in two weeks and Uber will be just a fading memory (God willing).
I encourage all of you on this site and beyond to try to do the same, and hope you all succeed! It's only going to get worse untill Uber finds the absolute bottom 
they can pay and still have enough drivers to meet the growing demand. All we, as individuals, can do is stop working for them (obviously after we have 
found suitable replacement work. I understand its better than nothing, although barely) and STOP referring drivers and spread the word how bad the pay REALLY 
is. I understand that this won't be easy with all of Uber's deceptive marketing practices! Everyone hates feeling so powerless in the face of rapidly declining wages but if they can't get and keep enough drivers, it will have to go up eventually. 
This is exactly why labor unions came into being. The way Uber is structured, traditional unionizing is all but impossible, but today, with social media we can spread the
word and turn some of the justifiable anger and frustration that's all over this site into a positive. " FREINDS DON'T LET FRIENDS DRIVE (get abused and lied to)
FOR UBER!"


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

renworb said:


> ... untill Uber finds the absolute bottom they can pay and still have enough drivers to meet the growing demand. All we, as individuals, can do is stop working for them ...


Both of those things are exactly how it should work in a free economy. It's their job to be as profitable as possible, and it's our responsibility to choose a profession that fits our personal goals. If those two things don't match up, we should just move on to something else.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Both of those things are exactly how it should work in a free economy. It's their job to be as profitable as possible, and it's our responsibility to choose a profession that fits our personal goals. If those two things don't match up, we should just move on to something else.


Exactly!
Unless, say during last Summer, the Driver had quit a decent paying job with decent benefits, lured by Uber's borderline fraudulent CL Ads promising $1,500/Week in Earnings. Only to find out that "Up To $1,500/Week in Earnings" actually meant "$1,500/Week in Gross Fares" that would result in $1,050/Week in payout, before ANY EXPENSES.

And then, only to belatedly find out, that Uber would cut it's Rates a couple of times and over saturate the market with New Drivers, resulting in the $1,050 payout shrinking to $650.

And never mind the chump who saw a way out of the daily grind in driving for Uber, and financed a new car through Uber/Santander.

And now Uber Free Market is retroactively jacking up the commission to 25%!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Both of those things are exactly how it should work in a free economy. It's their job to be as profitable as possible, and it's our responsibility to choose a profession that fits our personal goals. If those two things don't match up, we should just move on to something else.


accept your lot in life. it's the american way.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

How else are they going to pay for all of those mounting legal bills?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*And here is the confirmation that Uber_SF has jacked up the commission to 25% from 20% to All Drivers:
California reporting*


pBrennanLamb said:


> 20% or 25%?? When I started with Uber about a year ago they took 20%, now they are taking 25%. I think I should be "grandfathered in" at 20%. Any thoughts?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

New Uber_NYC UberX Drivers are now paying 25% commission + 10.39% in Black Car Fund & Sales Tax:
*"Partner payout as a % of gross fare" is what?







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

New Toronto UberX Drivers are also being onboard at 25% commission:
*Uber commission to increase to 25 %*


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Exactly!
> Unless, say during last Summer, the Driver had quit a decent paying job with decent benefits, lured by Uber's borderline fraudulent CL Ads promising $1,500/Week in Earnings. Only to find out that "Up To $1,500/Week in Earnings" actually meant "$1,500/Week in Gross Fares" that would result in $1,050/Week in payout, before ANY EXPENSES.
> 
> And then, only to belatedly find out, that Uber would cut it's Rates a couple of times and over saturate the market with New Drivers, resulting in the $1,050 payout shrinking to $650.
> ...


Why are you so bitter??? Don't you know that in a free economy, workers can easily move from one job to another within a 24hr period without any downtime for networking, applications, interviews, background checks, salary negotiations, etc.? It's easy. You just walk up to your new company's front door the day after you discover Uber is not for you, and the CEO puts you on a Segway and leads you to the office of your new awesome job that fits better. Never mind you are still stuck with that $200 Santander lease you signed when rates were $1.89/mile, which dropped by 50% within 5 months of signing that lease! The math on that only means you have to spend TWICE as much time and miles earning enough to cover the payment. Besides, miles are FREE and time is UNLIMITED! It's a free market, and I'm Rhodes Scholar with a PhD in Economics so I love to play the "free market economy" card! BTW, Quit complaining! You only have 2 years left on that $10400/year lease you signed when rates were $1.89/mile!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Check the Fine Print!
> 
> View attachment 1144


Definetly it will be %25 for all drivers in the near future, but it surely will be before Screwbre raises it to %30. As long as guys hang around , open the app and drive Screwbre will provide the Vaseline jar for you to keep thinking your actually making money. I told them to shove it after 6 days. I keep in touch in here because I'm curious at what level it would take for the majority of you Uberites to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

25% commission for New Drivers in Indianapolis:
*25% for Uber today, Indianapolis*


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Uber will have us all believe that less is more..


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> 25% commission for New Drivers in Indianapolis:
> *25% for Uber today, Indianapolis*


Just a matter of time before it goes to%30. Beat the crowd going online to delete the Ubre app. DELETE the app
now and send Screwbre a message.
"SHOVE IT"


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberSaur said:


> Uber will have us all believe that less is more..


NO! Not all. I told Screwbre to "shove it after 6 days of driving. As long as people like you open the app and drive it works for them. UBRE ON guy.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's just 5 cents extra on the dollar. Big deal.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> It's just 5 cents extra on the dollar. Big deal.


5 cents on the gross.

If your expenses were 30% before:

Old: 100% - 20% - 30% = 50%
New: 100% - 25% - 30% = 45%

That's a 10% drop.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> It's just 5 cents extra on the dollar. Big deal.


Actually, when margins are as thin as they are, 5% is a big deal.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

glados said:


> 5 cents on the gross.
> 
> If your expenses were 30% before:
> 
> ...


It's worse than that.

Say you were making 10 cents on the dollar profit.

A 5% increase in costs wipes out 50% of your profit.

Businesses fail because owners don't understand that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please keep posts on this thread "On Topic". This thread will likely be a source of news coverage in near future.
Thank you!


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber is still testing the waters. Trying to Make as much money as possible while still trying to gain market share. In my opinion they are only worried about the Pax, up and coming competitors and their margins at the moment. They know the economy sucks and their will always be drivers. I do however believe once they find the best solutions for rider and driver we will all be happy. I do drive part time and love the extra cash. I do know that it would be hard to make a real living doing it full time. I don't understand why so many people are complaining about the company and still driving. You can sign up for 3 different companies and drive for all of them. That might help. Also pay off your car and consider it a loss if you are doing it full time. Granted you might not become wealthy driving for uber, but you can make extra cash with out a problem. imo


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

robertc21 said:


> Uber is still testing the waters. Trying to Make as much money as possible while still trying to gain market share. In my opinion they are only worried about the Pax, up and coming competitors and their margins at the moment. They know the economy sucks and their will always be drivers. I do however believe once they find the best solutions for rider and driver we will all be happy. I do drive part time and love the extra cash. I do know that it would be hard to make a real living doing it full time. I don't understand why so many people are complaining about the company and still driving. You can sign up for 3 different companies and drive for all of them. That might help. Also pay off your car and consider it a loss if you are doing it full time. Granted you might not become wealthy driving for uber, but you can make extra cash with out a problem. imo


I seriously doubt if your happiness or if your making a respectable wage for driving the Uber scam is of any importance to them. The main interest is to sustain this charade of a business model long enough for the IPO to become a reality and after they go public it's going to be the stockholder who matters sure as hell not you as a driver.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Both of those things are exactly how it should work in a free economy. It's their job to be as profitable as possible, and it's our responsibility to choose a profession that fits our personal goals. If those two things don't match up, we should just move on to something else.


I can't even fathom the level of ignorance it took to post this trash.

When "partners" work together, neither one has the right to unilaterally change the terms.

Uber is acting like an employer, but wants the benefits of an independent partnership.

This is not the free economy at play, but a company that has built itself breaking just about every law that exists because they have deeper pockets to pay lawyers.

MaBell was bigger and it fell.

Uber's day is coming.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I can't even fathom the level of ignorance it took to post this trash.
> 
> When "partners" work together, neither one has the right to unilaterally change the terms.
> 
> ...


There is no shortage of people driving for Ubre that have no clue they are working for NADA and destroying the second most costly thing they own. Yes, it's the obligation of a corporation to make money. Uber is NOT a corporation. It's a scumbag of group investors making money off the backs of a group of people who can least afford not getting a fair return for thier efforts. It's a flawed business model that has already started to fall apart. Uber's real game plan is try to hold it together till an IPO where it can go public. Then this gang of thieves can take the investors money in this charade of a business and run!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

puber said:


> Well, if taxi drivers make $700 a week after $750 lease + gas, I can't see why they would stop at 25% commissions.
> 55% sounds like an industry average
> who knows, may be after 90% commissions they will consider a god damn tip botton instead of precious stars


You are comparing oranges and apple: with a taxi you are not using your own car and are not paying for maintenance and depreciation.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> You are comparing oranges and apple: with a taxi you are not using your own car and are not paying for maintenance and depreciation.


This last post is hard evidence that a lot of these Uber drivers are clueless about the Uber math !! It's people like this that keeps Uber in business and able to perpetuate the scam.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

GooberX said:


> MaBell was bigger and it fell.


Ma Bell (AT&T) crashed in the 80's when they were broken up for having a monopoly. They rallied back through honest, shrewd business practices and even lead the Dow Jones for returns for one year back around 2002. (Give or take a year) AT&T stock has remained a blue chip that pays very good dividends to investors. They also provide their workforce with honest wages and benefits. They don't misclassify their workforce as a way to exploit them.

I imagine that Uber's Achilles heel will be based on any number of shady, if not outright, illegal business practices. There are too many for me to bother listing. Anyone capable of logical, independent thinking can see right through this house of cards. I agree with your observations about Uber. I take exception to making any sort of comparison with a "real" company like AT&T. I know you simply wanted to point out that nobody is too big to fail. Point taken. However, mentioning a dishonest, law breaking company that routinely lies to and exploits their workforce in the same sentence as a legitimate corporation is not fair to companies that work hard to play fair and provide their employees with an honest wage for an honest days work.

A legitimate corporation allows its' workers to make more money over time. Uber has reduced its' pay to their workforce more than 60% in the past two years. A legitimate company does not do this.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Ma Bell (AT&T) crashed in the 80's when they were broken up for having a monopoly. They rallied back through honest, shrewd business practices and even lead the Dow Jones for returns for one year back around 2002. (Give or take a year) AT&T stock has remained a blue chip that pays very good dividends to investors. They also provide their workforce with honest wages and benefits. They don't misclassify their workforce as a way to exploit them.
> 
> I imagine that Uber's Achilles heel will be based on any number of shady, if not outright, illegal business practices. There are too many for me to bother listing. Anyone capable of logical, independent thinking can see right through this house of cards. I agree with your observations about Uber. I take exception to making any sort of comparison with a "real" company like AT&T. I know you simply wanted to point out that nobody is too big to fail. Point taken. However, mentioning a dishonest, law breaking company that routinely lies to and exploits their workforce in the same sentence as a legitimate corporation is not fair to companies that work hard to play fair and provide their employees with an honest wage for an honest days work.
> 
> A legitimate corporation allows its' workers to make more money over time. Uber has reduced its' pay to their workforce more than 60% in the past two years. A legitimate company does not do this.


Agree 100%.

I was, indeed, only comparing for size.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

GooberX said:


> It's worse than that.
> 
> Say you were making 10 cents on the dollar profit.
> 
> ...


This⬆, this⬆, this⬆, this⬆


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> This⬆, this⬆, this⬆, this⬆


B


GooberX said:


> It's worse than that.
> 
> Say you were making 10 cents on the dollar profit.
> 
> ...


But in this case, that is not the case, hence... "Big deal"


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> B
> 
> But in this case, that is not the case, hence... "Big deal"


Ummm.....huh?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

OldTownSean said:


> With a taxi I am paying roughly 35% of my gross ... why would I pay 25-30% and use my own vehicle? ******ed.


Good one Sean! That's the part about the Screwbre scam that these idiots don't or better yet don't have the ability to comprehend. As a taxi driver your driving a company vehicle and not paying the vehicle expenses, which is the major part of the deal. The Uberites are beating the shit out of thier cars,paying all the vehicle expenses out of thier own pocket. It's dumbass people like this that keep Uber in business!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Good one Sean! That's the part about the Screwbre scam that these idiots don't or better yet don't have the ability to comprehend. As a taxi driver your driving a company vehicle and not paying the vehicle expenses, which is the major part of the deal. The Uberites are beating the shit out of thier cars,paying all the vehicle expenses out of thier own pocket. It's dumbass people like this that keep Uber in business!


I'm not driving a taxi though and I keep my expenses low.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

Yes it`s day and night whether your driving your own vehicle or someone else`s vehicle


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Check the Fine Print!
> 
> View attachment 1144


Surprize! all you Uberites who are still drunk on the Screwbre Coolaid thought they passed you by with the announcement.a couple of days ago it was only for the new drivers activated after 8/6/15. Keep opening the app and driving UBER ON!


----------



## Golfermack (Mar 13, 2015)

For new drivers, 25% Uber Commission came to Boston yesterday. Drivers enrolled prior to yesterday still pay 20% commission. I wonder how long that 20% will last.
See attached.
John


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Between new rates, commissions and uber pool, they really are driving this thing into the ground.


----------

